# Sobre la corriente en el Espejo de Corriente



## juanma (Feb 5, 2009)

En que medida afecta en un amplificador la no igualdad de las corrientes en el espejo de corriente en la etapa de entrada?

Con el espejo comun, en teoria, la diferencia entre las ramas es (1 / ß1 + 1 / ß2). (ß1: beta Q1)
En el amplificador SiliconChip, medi las tensiones sobre las Re = 100Ω (5%) y eran 273mV en una y 283mV en la otra, es decir, 2.73mA y 2.83mA, es una diferencia de 0.1mA.

Vi una configuracion en ESP, donde utilizan otro transistor, donde se disminuye esa diferencia.
Creo que resulta (1 / ß1 + 1 / ß2) * 1/ß3.

Vi en pocos, por no decir ningun amplificador esta configuracion. Pero por 1 transistor, si suma a las prestaciones del amplificador, lo veo interesante.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 6, 2009)

Las respuestas a la información que buscas la puedes encontrar en:

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/adt.htm
seccion de diseño (Design), Configuiraciones de BJT (Transistores Bi-Juntura).

De forma rapida y corta, te puedo decir que ese circuito es utilizado, por ejemplo: para balancear las corrientes en etapas de amplificador diferenciales a transistor; y en algunos datasheets de amplificador operacionales, donde se muestra su diagrama esquematico, tambien los encontraras.


----------

